# Ummm... Anyone else's Shepherd afraid of the dark?



## StarryNite (Jun 2, 2009)

Haha, just wanted to ask this! It's so funny, I swear Lou is afraid of the dark, when I take her out at night she seems very scared to go out the door and reluctantly does (only when dark out) and then can't wait to get back in the house! I can tell she is "doing her business" faster than normal then sprints in the house! During the day she will dawdle and play and chase the cat, eat grass, roll around, etc. but at night... it's hard to even get her to go out and when I encourage her and she does half the time she runs back in the house before going potty!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

When Morgan was a pup she was afraid of the dark, it really spooked her to take a walk after dark. She still doesn't like being out for too long at night, even in the yard she's lived in her whole life. 

Otto likes to play hide and seek games at night, always has. He was so black as a puppy, I used to loose him out there and had to buy a bright bar. Now they go out for the last pee break, Morgan is right by the door ready to come in. Where is Otto? He doesn't make a sound but he's always right in that spot by the garden gate where the lights don't shine!


----------



## pboyer (Feb 5, 2009)

Lexi is the same way now and she is a year old!! At night she run right out to her spot and right back thats after standing on the porch with the light on or she won't go out....scanning for boggymen and as soon as she sees there ar none off she goes...


----------



## HAROLD M (Mar 10, 2009)

i had the same issue with my puppy at 6/7 months old now he is almost 8 months and is over it,i think they get unsure of the dark and quite when they turn 6 months ,Duke was ok as a younger pup, i was told they are not scared of the dark just not sure of their surrounding at night and leary ,he use to pull towards the house when out for his last walk around 10 or later ,if i let him in the backyard he was fine (i also have flower garden lights back their ) .now he is ok with his last walk around the block...


----------



## StarryNite (Jun 2, 2009)

hmmm, well, that makes sense since Lou will be 6 months old on Aug 10. It's just so funny to watch! I never had a dog who thought twice about night or day as far as going outside!


----------



## StarryNite (Jun 2, 2009)

MyLexiGirl,







Only at night LuLu will walk out a few feet then turn and look at me like "C'MON! I'm not going out here alone!" so every time I have to go out with her and then she will feel more "safe"


----------



## pboyer (Feb 5, 2009)

Oh yes mommy can't go in...and be out in the dark all alone, no sirry!!! She is a blast to watch. We live on a farm so at night there is a lot of animals moving around at night, the other dogs will take off barking and she will bark run back to the porch run backing out again barking but won't go out of the light ....I laugh everytime.


----------



## StarryNite (Jun 2, 2009)

Lexi! and of course, us women... they tug at our heartstrings every time they show a fear and we coddle them like our kids! Maybe they are the realllllyyyyy smart GSD's  LOL!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

When I adopted Kai he was 7 months old and really afraid of the dark. I'm sure he had been out at night at his foster home but he was always with his brothers and sisters and probably not taking walks. 

It really surprised me b/c things that he wasn't afraid of during the day scared him at night! 

It took a few weeks but I counter conditioned him to the dark by giving him treats on walks, teaching him to touch objects, etc. It also helped that Chama wasn't afraid of the dark.


----------



## flyinghayden (Oct 7, 2005)

Never had a problem with fear of the dark(winter here kind of does away with that, as you have about 3 hours of daylight in winter.), the one I had only slight problems with was Maxie right after I got her, but she grew out of it.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

The only time I've had dogs who appear to be affraid of the dark were elderly and having problems with their eyesight. They'd do okay in the frontyard where there's a bright street light, but if they wandered in the backyard by mistake I had to send Too or Mac back there to guide them back to the front.

IMHO if she's going thru a fear stage I'd wait it out, but if it continues for an extended period of time, I'd have her eyes checked at her next vet visit.


----------

